# Integrating orphaned bottle lamb w flock?



## L J (Apr 30, 2015)

few month old bottle lamb who thinks I'm mom (was a solo lamb and lived inside for a bit), and after almost a week of being outside, He paces most of the time- baaa'ing when Im not there. I don't want the little fella to have a damn stroke.  

any ideas or how long this process takes?


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 30, 2015)

Leave him be. Don't come out when you hear him ba. I would keep visits at scheduled times. If he learns you'll come see him when he screams you'll have a problem on your hands. 

I've never integrated a lone bottle baby into a flock but ours generally stop being super excited to see us after a couple of days


----------

